# My first photo of lightning



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I tried about 50 times and got 1 photo to show for it. Any tips will be appreciated.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

no tips from me. wow this is great. i tried during all the storms we've had recently and all i managed to get was coloured sky without the lightening. lol it was worse than trying to shoot fireworks. lol

nice capture. 

rosesm
ps don't know if i've said before or not, but Welcome


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

apslp said:


> I tried about 50 times and got 1 photo to show for it. Any tips will be appreciated.


50:1 is about my keeper rate, regardless if I am shooting bugs, birds, kids, or whatever...  but I've never tryed lightning, hate to think what my keeper rate will drop to there...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There's a pretty cheap little device you can buy called a lightning trigger that senses the flash and cycles the shutter much faster than a human possibly could. That would likely up the keeper rate considerably.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Only lightning trigger I know of cost over $300.. Not "pretty cheap" according to my wallet.. 

I've tried lightning a few times with relatively poor results. I quit trying. 

Cool catch on that one!


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I am using a Kodak DX6490 I dont think one of those triggers would hook up to it. I just held the button down until I saw a flash and followed through with the button. I would like to know since I do have the option to manually set the pasm setting what should the settings be for a quicker shutter speed? 
I have no clue what those #'s mean


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I tried and couldnt get any lightning photos. Good job


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

For some reason I can't view your pic. I love shooting pics of lightening. Your odds are way much better in a severe thunder storm when there is alot of lightning strikes like 1 every few seconds. I live by the lake and around grass farms, so when a storm comes rumbling in I have great areas to shoot from. I try to shoot for lightning just as the storm is approaching just before the rain hits. Be careful!!!!! You can still be struck by lightening even from a long distance from the storm.

Hers a pic I took last year from the balcony of the hotel on the seawall @ 5:00 am. I got lucky on this one.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

That is awesome. I just started to try to capture lightning so there will be more soon I hope


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Is your Avatar one of the Friday specials from Mr. Humphry?.

Loved your picture.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes it is a Hump Friday Night Special. One of about 25 that I have


----------



## thomas86 (Aug 14, 2008)

really good for your first one. i had a science professor who is also a photographer and he told me once to wait for the streamer first then when you see it hit the button and it should capture the main bolt.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

A very long time ago ( 40 years or more), I attended a seminar on photography. It seems to my fuzzy memory, that they recommended a LONG time exposure to capture lightening.

Seems to make sense, since the night sky shouldn't blow out your shot..and the lightening would happen sooner or later. I've never tried it, but I might now...with your challenge. rich


----------

